# Sturgeon For Tomorrow meet and greet



## treeman (Mar 18, 2002)

We will be having our annual membership meeting at Rosie O'Grady's In Chesterfield Township on 23 mile Rd, east of I-94 on Wednesday evening March 12th at 7 pm. This is also a meet and greet which is open to the public. Please join us. We will either provide pizza or if there is a large crowd will pass the hat for the food. It is always a good time. If you plan on attending please respond by email to [email protected] so we can get a head count. This will help to insure the proper number of wait staff needed. If you are not a member please consider joining or making a donation. We have an event page set up on facebook. https://www.facebook.com/events/521839281269759/


----------

